# 3 Sided Room...HELP



## marks57 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have just moved from a house where I had a dedicated 2-channel room with panels I made with 703 Owens and the room sounded really good.

I have moved and in a few days, I will be setting up my audio in the only logical spot I have. It is an upstairs game room and is approximately 13'x16'. One entire wall is open and the sound will spill out over the railing into a huge living area and foyer complete with high ceilings. My concern is not my music being too loud downstairs, but keeping it good in that room.

I will definately lose a first reflection point on the left speaker. I can either set the gear up this way where one speaker will have no wall OR I can put the gear on the center wall where it would have 2 walls to reflect on, but would disappear behind me in no man's land.

I may just have to experiment, but wanted some feedback from you guys on which would be the lesser of the 2 evils.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack

If it were me, I'd keep the symmetry and enjoy the luxury of no rear wall hassles.

Bryan


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I second that suggestion! When you get it all done-share a pic!:T


----------



## marks57 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Guys, I took your suggestion and used the open area as the back (or lack of) wall. I was really surprised to find the sound was much better than I imagined....much more bass than I thought I would have. I still need to do some wall treatments, though. 

I thought about putting a track on the ceiling in the back and hanging a thick drape from it.

Thanks for the input.

Mark


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't stop there. Lots of things to explore. When you get settled, post again and we'lll get you finalized.

Bryan


----------

